# MacOS X CD NOT boot on IBM PC



## bmg1 (Apr 9, 2002)

CD with MacOS X in IBM the compatible computer (Pentium III, 256Mb RAM, 30Gb HDD) is not loaded!  
Why? What it is necessary to make?  
Please help! :0


http://internet.bmg.lv/


----------



## dricci (Apr 9, 2002)

You can't boot a Mac OS X cd on an x86 based machine. It doesn't work. You can only boot MacOS CDs on PPC based machines.


----------



## bubbajim (Apr 9, 2002)

If you would like to use 'Mac' OS X.  You will need to purchase a 'Mac'intosh.

At current,  only Macintosh hardware will run Macintosh operating systems.  Please read the system requirements on the box or off Apple's website to determine what's hardware is needed.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 9, 2002)

That's funny stuff!


----------



## StarScream (Apr 9, 2002)

MOEHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Phhhhhh  I needed That


----------



## Paragon (Apr 9, 2002)

Now I've seen everything.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 9, 2002)

So bmg1, why did you think you _could_ install Mac OS X on a PC?


----------



## naysayer (Apr 9, 2002)

"There are no stupid questions, but there are a lot of inquisitive idiots."


----------



## themacko (Apr 9, 2002)

Wow .. this has been the first thread-o-flames I think I've ever seen here.  



Although I won't lie and say I didn't laugh when I read his post.


----------



## bubbajim (Apr 9, 2002)

I didn't flame bmg1.  I though I was being polite. *snicker, snicker*.  No really, you have to understand that not everyone out in the world plays with a full deck of cards.

I have an Apple G4 tower and I got a copy of Windows XP, but the stupid cd will not boot up... what's wrong, I don't get it???? 

hehe


   I think Cipher said it best in The Matrix when he said, " Ignorance is bliss."

*Priming up the Flamethrower*

Sorry bmg1, but everyone is going to chuckle on this one for awhile.  Just ride it out and you will be alright.


----------



## senne (Apr 9, 2002)

Haha. 

But what wonders me, how did he get this site???? when he knows NOTHING about apple/mac os !!


Ah, maybe he thought like this: Mac OS X... hmm, where can i find information about mac os x? ahha! www.macosx.com ? i'll try! It's like, how can I find any information about the white house? ahha! www.whitehouse.com  !


hehe, watch you're back for angry parents (if you still live with your parents duh.)


senne.


----------



## Sogni (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bubbajim _
> *
> I have an Apple G4 tower and I got a copy of Windows XP, but the stupid cd will not boot up... what's wrong, I don't get it????
> *



Actually...
Windows 2000 booted just fine on my G4 Tower. 
(I love Virtual PC!)


----------



## bubbajim (Apr 9, 2002)

haha...  That's a good one, forgot about that. Virtual PeeCee boots windoze..

Now all they need is Virtual Mac and bmg1 can boot his OS X


----------



## lonny (Apr 11, 2002)

I think that was kind of sweet....



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks for the good laugh  hehehehe


----------



## sequoiaman96 (Apr 11, 2002)

That's the funniest thing I ever heard....booting X on a PC....WTF is he thinking about.  It's a PC not a Mac....where's the Mac....HAHAHAHAHAHAH
I can't believe this...I'm laughing


----------



## lethe (Apr 13, 2002)

you ve got to be kidding me


----------



## adambyte (Apr 14, 2002)

Apparently we need a new acronym...

RTFSOTB!


----------



## stizz (Apr 15, 2002)

And none of you board jockeys recognize this as a troll? I call troll.


----------



## dricci (Apr 15, 2002)

omg lmao that is GOOD!


----------



## Alexandert (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *Haha.
> 
> But what wonders me, how did he get this site???? when he knows NOTHING about apple/mac os !!
> ...



I got to the site by this way!   

"Cant boot osX on wintel!"  LOL! 

Now I know the meaning of life. See this and die. Too funny! And I thought I've already seen everything.  Life's great. Everyday a new surprise!


----------



## Alexandert (Apr 15, 2002)

GREAT STIZ!

But you should ad something like:

"(By the way. You cant boot os X on wintel!  "


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

LOL! That is the funniest thing I have ever seen!

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

"Junior Member" is absolutely the right title for him!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 15, 2002)

i hope he's embarassed!

doesn't it say "Requires PowerPC G3 or G4 to run" somewhere on the OS X box??!!?


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

Let's see... On my box it says...

For PC and MAC!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

PC probably means "Personal Computer" in this case, not "IBM compatible x86 computer".


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Let's see... On my box it says...
> 
> For PC and MAC!*



Are you serious?!

On my OS X box it says 

Requirements:
Power Mac G3, G4, G4 Cube;
iMac; PowerBook G3, G4;
or iBook computer
128MB of physical RAM

doesn't say anything about PCs


----------



## putamare (Apr 15, 2002)

The box said "requires Windows 98, or better" so I got a Mac!

Old joke -- seemed appropriate.


----------



## ksv (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *Ah, maybe he thought like this: Mac OS X... hmm, where can i find information about mac os x? ahha! www.macosx.com ? i'll try!
> 
> senne. *



That was actually the way I found this site, and I don't think I'm alone 

Hehe, this reminds me of an email I got from an indian PC user or something who wanted to run Mac OS X on his wintel box, in bad, almost unreadable english 
I've got a couple of those, and some others asking for OS X support, to my 2nd email address macosx@macosx.com. Pretty funny


----------



## ksv (Apr 15, 2002)

(this post shouldn't be here, and I can't delete it  )


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *That was actually the way I found this site, and I don't think I'm alone *



same here buddy!


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> same here buddy!  *


Thats how I found this website also.


----------

